# 2 NJ Transit cops hit with misconduct charges in sex romp



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

By MICHAELANGELO CONTE

*JOURNAL STAFF WRITER*

Two New Jersey Transit police officers have been charged with official misconduct after allegedly having sex with a woman in their patrol car while it was parked under an overpass near Liberty State Park in Jersey City, officials said. 
Officers Lennard Ryner, 26, of West Haverstraw, N.Y., and Gabriel Mantilla, 36, of Jersey City, have each been charged with one count of official misconduct, said Newark attorney Paul Bergrin, who represented the officers in Central Judicial Processing yesterday afternoon in Jersey City. Both pleaded not guilty.

NJ Transit released a statement yesterday saying both officers had been suspended without pay, and that each will face internal administrative charges of conduct unbecoming an officer and criminal conduct, which could result in termination. 
"These are despicable actions that have been alleged that tarnish the badge of every officer who takes an oath to protect and serve our customers and the citizens of New Jersey," the statement read. 
The charge of official misconduct carries a possible sentence of up to 10 years in prison, Hudson County Prosecutor Edward DeFazio said yesterday. 
The 34-year-old Old Bridge woman got off the PATH train from New York at Exchange Place early on the morning of July 29, DeFazio said. 
The woman, who told investigators she had been drinking that night, ran into Ryner and Mantilla - who were on duty and in uniform - at the Exchange Place Light Rail Station. 
They agreed to meet again at her car, which was parked at the Liberty State Park park-and-ride lot, DeFazio said. She took the light rail to the lot, and the officers drove there in the cruiser, DeFazio said. 
The woman then got into the cruiser and they drove to a secluded location under the overpass, where the officers took turns "engaging in sexual activity" her in the cruiser, DeFazio said. 
Afterward, the woman drove to Old Bridge, where she went to the Raritan Bay Medical Center and told hospital officials she'd just had sex with two uniformed cops in Jersey City, DeFazio said. 
The prosecutor didn't say why the woman went to the hospital to report she'd had sex with the officers. 
"At this point, no one is alleging the sex was under coercion or was forced," DeFazio said, and the two men aren't charged with a sex crime. However, he added the investigation is continuing. 
Hospital officials, assuming the incident involved Jersey City cops, called the Jersey City Police Department. The Internal Affairs Bureau launched an investigation that ultimately led to NJ Transit and Ryner and Mantilla, DeFazio said. 
On Friday, NJ Transit police transported Ryner and Mantilla to the Hudson County Prosecutor's Office on Duncan Avenue where they were interviewed, arrested and then taken to the Hudson County jail in Kearny, DeFazio said. 
Each officer posted a $75,000 bail and was released, DeFazio said. 
Mantilla, a former Hudson County sheriff's officer, has been an NJ Transit cop for 61/2 years; Ryner has been an NJ Transit cop for 21/2 years.


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

*Two NJ Transit officers accused of having on-duty sex with woman*

*Two NJ Transit officers accused of having on-duty sex with woman*

http://www.pressofatlanticcity.com/news/newjersey/story/6599468p-6448544c.html

JERSEY CITY, N.J. (AP) - Two NJ Transit police officers were charged with official misconduct Monday after a woman reported having sex with them in their patrol car while they were on duty.

The officers, Gabriel Mantilla, 36, of Jersey City, and Lennard Ryner, 26, of West Haverstraw, N.Y., were suspended without pay Monday.

The suspects pleaded not guilty to one count of official misconduct, lawyer Paul Bergrin, who represented both men, told The Jersey Journal of Jersey City for Tuesday's newspapers.

In a statement released Monday, NJ Transit called the allegations "despicable." If proven, they "tarnish the badge of every officer who takes an oath to protect and serve our customers and the citizens of New Jersey."

The Hudson County prosecutor's office is investigating

Police investigators gave the following account of the incident:

A 34-year-old Old Bridge woman got off the PATH train at Exchange Place early on July 29, where she met the officers, who were on duty at the light rail station there. The three agreed to meet up at her car, which was in the park-and-ride lot at Liberty State Park. 
The woman - who told investigators she had been drinking that night - got into the officers' cruiser, and she was driven to a secluded spot under an overpass where the officers allegedly took turns engaging is sexual activity with her. She later went to a hospital where she reported having sex with two cops in Jersey City. 
It's unclear why she sought medical treatment. 
The sex appears to be consensual, authorities said. 
The officers were each released on $75,000 bail. 
The transit agency said the officers would face internal administrative charges that can result in termination. Mantilla, a former Hudson County sheriff's officer, has been an NJ Transit cop for six years. Ryner has been on the transit force for two years.


----------



## copcreamer (Dec 3, 2004)

*Re: Two NJ Transit officers accused of having on-duty sex with woman*


----------

